# Verfügbar - Intel® Performance Maximizer für Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der 10. Generation



## tigra456 (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo.

Seit gestern ist der neue Intel Perfomance Maximizer verfügbar.(für Comet-Lake)

Downloads for Intel(R) Performance Maximizer

Evtl. besteht Interesse seitens PCGH das Tool zu Testen.
Wäre interessant wie stabil die Werte sind, die das Tool auswirft.

EDIT: anscheinend macht das Tool bislang "nur" Allcore Boost und noch nicht die Einzelkern-Tuning-Funktion. (Spätestens dann wird interessant)

Grüße
Download Intel(R) Performance Maximizer for 10th Generation Intel(R) Core&#8482; Processors


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist der neue Intel Perfomance Maximizer verfügbar.(für Comet-Lake)


Den IPM kannte ich noch gar nicht..

Hast DU das schon ausprobiert (Edit)?
Das PDF gibt nicht viel her.)

Werds mir abends auf der Testmaschine (da Treiber installiert werden) mal ansehen.

Danke für den Hinweis zum Ding.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Juli 2020)

Also damit das Teil hier als User-News anerkannt wird, solltest du zumindest mal einen Link posten


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Link Erledigt.

Hat aus meinem 10700K 4.9 Ghz allcore rausgeholt. 

Nur den Singlecoreboost auf den Kernen 1-3 hat es auch überschrieben.

Aber ist gut für 1x laufen lassen und relativ stabiles OC.


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Link Erledigt.



Nimm das  : 
Downloads for Intel(R) Performance Maximizer

Da ist auch der Link für die 99er dabei.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juli 2020)

Hat bei mir auch ganze 100mhz mehr geschafft, 4,8~


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Einzige Besonderheit wie gesagt, ist der allcore Boost.

Also als Beispiel:
Stock 51,51,51,48,48,47,47,47
OC      51,49.....................................

Daher mein Tipp.
Ergebnis und Spannung aufschreiben und den höheren Werksboost wieder einsetzten.

Bitte beachten, das Tool kann noch nicht einzelne Kerne durchtesten. Deswegen kommen die Ergebnisse so raus. Der schlechteste Kern gibt den Allcore Boost vor.


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2020)

Empfehlung vor der Ausführung: Alle HDDs physisch abstecken.
Es wird minimum 26x ein Coldboot durchgeführt.
(Um etwaige "Datengräber" nicht unnötig zu schänden/stressen.)

Hat bei mir (9900K) zur eigenen Optimierung leider keine Verbesserung gebracht.
Eher ein geringes Gegenteil. (Statt x51 nur x50  All Core.)
Trotzdem: Gute Arbeit Intel. Nimmt einem "ganz schön viel Arbeit" ab.
Und lässt einen vernüftigen Sicherheitspolster über.
Bin  mit dem Ergenis so weit so zufrieden.
(Hab während auch meine Lüfter nachjustiert , jetzt noch leiser)

Scheint - wie bei den Vorpostern - bei 10er-Cores ein euzerl mehr zu bringen.

Nochmals danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juli 2020)

Lexx schrieb:


> Empfehlung vor der Ausführung: Alle HDDs physisch abstecken.
> Es wird minimum 26x ein Coldboot durchgeführt.
> (Um etwaige "Datengräber" nicht unnötig zu schänden/stressen.)
> 
> ...



Bei mir fuhr er eben 8 mal glaub ich hoch und runter. Erst 48,49, dann auf 50. Bin da eher ein Noob, was Übertakten angeht. Ich habe jetzt den Turbo einfach übertaktet?


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Nee es kommt drauf an was dran steht wenn er fertig ist und wieder im Windows ist. Dann steht in der Software dran was er rausgeholt hat.

Edit: Ja du Pusht den Turbo.

Das Tool übertaktet die Spannung und prüft in Verbindung mit der Kühlung was möglich ist.

Du kannst es dir anzeigen lassen wenn du das Tool hier nutzt.(und weist was der Unterschied zum Werkstakt ist bzw. dir den anschaust bevor du alles anfängst)

Folgende Werte sind wichtig:

Zu finden unter advanced.

Rechtes Fenster (Boost) Vorher + Nachher
Linkes Fenster Voltage (Adaptive Voltage)
PL1 und PL2.


Downloads fuer Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2020)

Die 200 MHz mehr hauen es jetzt bestimmt raus


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Kannst sehen wie du magst. 
20 Minuten rennen lassen und wissen das du ein weitestgehend stabiles System bekommst ohne selbst was machen zu müssen.


Warum auch nicht ?
Ich sag&#8217;s dir ganz ehrlich, tagelang mit Prime und Linpack rummachen statt ne Stufe weniger aber stabil ? Nehm ich

Wenn das Tool bald jeden Kern einzeln testet ist&#8217;s perfekt.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Nee es kommt drauf an was dran steht wenn er fertig ist und wieder im Windows ist. Dann steht in der Software dran was er rausgeholt hat.
> 
> Edit: Ja du Pusht den Turbo.
> 
> ...



Öffnet sich nicht. Kurz, dann passiert nichts mehr. Prozess ist im Hintergrund, öffnet aber wie gesagt nichts. Eigenartig.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Intel Xtreme oder Performance Maximizer ?
Nach der Installation Neustart gemacht ?


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Intel Xtreme oder Performance Maximizer ?
> Nach der Installation Neustart gemacht ?



Intel Extreme. Habs aber hinbekommen. Hab die Version von meinem Asus Amorary Crate benutzt, die geht jetzt


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Die 200 MHz mehr hauen es jetzt bestimmt raus


Für die paar Prozent hab ich in den vergangenen 3 Jahrzehnten schon einen Teil 
meiner Pension bzw. Lebensjahre verbraten. Tschick, Alkohol, Amphetamine, Cannabis.
Du (Grafikfreak) nicht?

Ist mein H0bby. Nach 4 Kindern und einer brasil.. Carioca.

Irgendwelchen Balken, Zahlen und Zählern auf dem Bildschirm zuzumeditieren, mitzuzählen.
Glaube das nennt man auch luzides Träumen, Wachkoma, oder kontemplatives Denken.



Trotzdem hab ich 5.1 all core stable auf der 99er-kiste. 
Und sie brüllt nicht mal.. hör sie nur flüstern.
Wenn draussen mal nicht der Bürgerkriegslärm herrscht...



Siriuz schrieb:


> Intel Extreme.


Ist nichts mehr als ein Linpack.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Ja aber wenn er Werte sehen will dann langt Intel extreme als &#8222;Anzeige Tool&#8220;.


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2020)

Lexx, was haust du denn jetz für Sachen raus 
Optimieren, übertaken, undervolten, da bin ich dabei, weißt du doch. Aber bei den neuen Intels ist es halt so urkomisch, dass die Leute einen saftigen Aufpreis für die K-Version auf den Tisch legen, nur um dann 200 MHz mehr als das Non-K Modell zu haben, und obendrein weiterhin im GPU-Limit bleiben. Ich kann mit meinem kleinen Ryzen auch einen Benchmark in Battlefield machen, dann habe ich feste 72 Fps, weil ich das so eingestellt habe. Jetzt baue ich mir einen 10900K ein und habe immer noch 72 Fps. Aber yeah, ich konnte das Teil noch mal 200 MHz im Allcore übertakten 
Natürlich jedem das seine, logisch  Aber manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als kaufe man blind das, was Intel oder AMD dir als das "beste" vorgaukelt, ohne dabei die Alternativen zu überprüfen. Ist ein bisschen wie 3700X gegen 3800X beim Ryzen. Der zweite kostet mehr, frisst mehr Strom, sieht "besser" aus, weil er eine Nummer höher ist, ist am Ende aber vllt. 2% schneller.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Geb ich dir voll und ganz recht.
Ich habe nen 165hz Monitor und denke mir why not mehr FPS. Je näher die CPU Leistung an der Hz Grenze sind - um so besser...?

Habe mir nen 5.3 Ghz selektierten 10900K bestellt und schaue mir den mal an. Der 10700K bleibt erstmal da. So ganz überzeugt bin ich noch net. Zumal laut PCGH der 9900k den 10700k überbietet - warum weis aber keiner so genau?


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2020)

Ein 10700K ist halt so ein halber 10900K, während ein 9900K nativ 8 Kerne auffahren kann. Wird irgendeine Latenzgeschichte sein. 


> Habe mir nen 5.3 Ghz selektierten 10900K bestellt


Dann darfst du dir die Frage aber auch gefallen lassen: 
Was macht den jetzt besser als einen "normalen" 10900K von der Stange, der Allcore 5,2 GHz packt? Die 100 MHz merkste ja mit Glück gerade mal in Cinebench. Oder selbst gegenüber den standardmäßigen 4,9 GHz im Allcore. Wo der normale zu lahm ist, wirds auch der mit 5,3 GHz sein. Cache- und Ram-OC kannst ja bei beiden machen, das ist also auch kein Argument.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juli 2020)

Ja wieder an dem Punkt wo ich sage der 9900K/S ist der beste / schnellste 8-Core.

Du ganz ehrlich, die 5,3 jucken mich nicht.
So wie oben auch, einfach nur ne gute CPU die auf 5.0/5.1 stabil rennt (avx Linpack)....da meist eh nicht worst case getestet wurde. 

Wir schauen mal wie ich se zum laufen bekomme. Aber ja - Preisaufschlag lohnt sich selten.

Im andren worst case beschäftige ich mich mal mit UV, wie ich des gescheit umsetze. 
Dann soll&#8217;s auch recht sein.


----------

